# MBGFC Labor Day outboard shootout



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Just trying to get a idea if there will be some boats there. I know an accurate forecast has not been given so that's the deciding factor.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I would like to do this year's Memorial Day Tournament if I can find a crew and the weather is halfway decent. Do you have to leave out of Perdido or can you leave from Destin? Wish there were more one-day tournaments like this one over our way.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No you have to leave from orange beach. It's not that bad I trailers boat from Panama City over there for the tournaments.


----------

